# springer puppy



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a 3 month puppy.Been working on come and set he does pretty well. How is the best way to teach him to stay and then come to you.This is a family dog and want to train him for hunting also. Wheere should he be at his age.And what should I be working on. Im a beginer at this so hope not to many questions.Also i had him walking pretty well but last time out he did alot of pulling.What is a good fix .I heard as soon as he starts to pull to stop walking and make him come over and sit for a few seconds.Praise him with a treat and then continue on the walk.Thanks for any info richard


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

get a long check cord to work on stay and come. it should have a slip lead on one end for mild correction. maybe this video will help a bit http://trainingyourretriever.com/obedience-training-1/ dont give him treats for a reward, use a pat on the head or something like that. dogs shouldnt have to be fed to get hem to obey. usually basic obedience starts about 6 months old so your doing good if your getting him to work now. no harm in starting early, however, just go slow and be patient with him as he is just a very very young pup.


----------

